# benq g2220hd vs samsung 2233



## Cool Comps (May 3, 2011)

the price of a samsung monitor(2233) was 7.5k
Which model of 2233 do you think they are talking about. The guy wasnt too sure on the phone...
also, should i go for the *smsng monitor(^^)* or *benq g2220hd.
*
*Does g2220 hd ship with(out of box will you get) a dvi-d cable? and does it have dvi-d dual link??*

Thanks


----------

